# Simposio Argentino de Sistemas Embebidos SASE



## Neodymio (Jun 2, 2012)

El SASE 2012 se desarrollará entre el miércoles 15 de agosto y el viernes 17 de agosto de 2012 en la Facultad de Ingeniería de la UBA (ver mapa) con el auspicio de diversas universidades, empresas e instituciones.

La inscripción a los tutoriales y workshops se realizará a través de esta misma página a partir del día 1 de julio. Los tutoriales serán gratuitos, mientras que los workshops tendrán un precio simbólico muy accesible, de entre $50 y $100 según el caso (pesos argentinos).

Los objetivos del SASE 2012 son:

Difundir en el ámbito profesional y académico las tecnologías asociadas a los sistemas embebidos.
Fomentar la interacción industria-academia en temas asociados a los sistemas embebidos.
Incentivar entre los estudiantes universitarios y los jóvenes profesionales el interés por los sistemas embebidos.
Para alcanzar estos objetivos se realizarán las siguientes actividades:

Workshops: Talleres tn la modalidad hands-on.
Congreso Argentino de Sistemas Embebidos: presentación de trabajos científicos.
Tutoriales: charlas técnicas de 90 minutos de duración.
Plenarias: conferencias sobre temas de interés general.
Concurso de proyectos estudiantiles: sobre trabajos finales y materias de grado.
Concurso de emprendimientos tecnológicos: desarrollos con viabilidad económica.
Programa de equipamiento para universidades
Becas de viaje y alojamiento: para asistentes de Argentina y del exterior.
Todo esto en el marco de un evento de bajo costo, orientado a la comunidad local y abierto a todos los interesados en participar.

Lugar

Facultad de Ingeniería – Universidad de Buenos Aires (UBA)
Av. Paseo Colón 850, Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires (en el barrio de San Telmo)
Líneas de colectivo: 4, 20, 33, 54, 61, 62, 64, 74, 86, 93, 111, 129, 130, 143, 152, 159
Subte: las líneas A, B, C, D y E pasan a un radio de 12 cuadras de la FIUBA.
Tren: las estaciones Retiro y Constitución están en un radio de 30 cuadras de la FIUBA.

More info: http://www.sase.com.ar/2012/


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Por las dudas, cuando se refiere a *"La inscripción ... se realizará a través de esta misma página a partir..."*, es sobre *ésta página*.

Muy interesante, por cierto...

Saludos


----------



## cicloide2 (Jun 14, 2012)

En que horarios se realizara el SACE 2012

Gracias.


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.sase.com.ar/2012/files/2012/03/Programa-SASE2012-v5.0.pdf


----------



## cicloide2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> http://www.sase.com.ar/2012/files/2012/03/Programa-SASE2012-v5.0.pdf


.

Gracias Nodimio, es una lastima estaba ancioso por  precenciar alguna charla , pero mi horario de salida del trabajo no me lo permite.

Por cierto ecelente material para fabricar imanes potentes, el neodimio.

Gracias nos estamos viendo por esto lados.


----------

